
Facebook's Advertising Is Starting To Spiral Out Of Control - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2013/07/01/facebooks-advertising-is-starting-to-spiral-out-of-control/
======
nkarpov
This is not my experience at all.

I have noticed an increase in the number of ads but also not anywhere near
what the author demonstrates.

I have to ask though, how many connections does he have through his Facebook
account? And how many of those connections are 'good' (active) users of the
site?

I can see why his page would be all ads if the connections he has on the
website aren't producing any content...? In which case, sorry... I don't think
this is Facebook's problem.

------
joshuaellinger
Ads on Facebook always remind me of a phone solicitor calling me when I'm
eating dinner. I think people will have a limited tolerance for people pushing
ads to them while they are talking to their friends and family.

